# new airial view of oil slick



## bouymarker (May 11, 2010)

i hope there is hope but listening to this guy,it sounds aweful...not trying to put a scare on the subject...


<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/524_1273510578"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/524_1273510578" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


i dont think these guys ever prepared for anything near this..i hope its not as bad as this guy says or shows in this video...their saying a million gallons a day. i  dunno whats true or not.
just showing video you may not get to see for a few days from the 'news media'..


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 12, 2010)

Dude, it ain't good. Not at all. Everyone I know is praying hard for relief from this disaster.


----------



## Nugefan (May 12, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Dude, it ain't good. Not at all. Everyone I know is praying hard for relief from this disaster.



Mornin' Brother , and they had better keep praying hard ......


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 12, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Brother , and they had better keep praying hard ......



Yes, this may be out of our hands now.....


----------



## t k (May 12, 2010)

http://www.doomers.us/forum2/index.php/topic,67380.0.html 

scroll down the link to look at pictures taken off a work boat.


----------



## stev (May 12, 2010)

be a good time to buy boats cheap .


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 12, 2010)

t k said:


> http://www.doomers.us/forum2/index.php/topic,67380.0.html
> 
> scroll down the link to look at pictures taken off a work boat.



I had to stop reading that, my lungs were starting to ache.


----------



## Nugefan (May 12, 2010)

as a very dear friend said the other day on Exodus 20:3 , it doesn't have to be a person , this oil / gas thing is very big .....


----------



## trial&error (May 12, 2010)

stev said:


> be a good time to buy boats cheap .



That is the only positive thing about it so far.  And I've already been looking for people who don't want to make those boat payments all year while they can't fish.  They'll be flooding the boat traders with sales soon if it don't get fixed.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 12, 2010)

I will not sell my boat. It is an appendage of my body parts......


----------



## fishinknots (May 12, 2010)

The gulf is screwed...... I wonder if they were able to do anything about it before the whole reservoir empties....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 12, 2010)

it sickens me to know that there are people in other threads on this forumm saying that this ain't a big deal....of course these are people who have never seen the ocean or coastal plains!


----------



## bouymarker (May 12, 2010)

rednecks found a way to use hay to soak up oil in test....i didnt follow the rules and double posted the same video in 'around the campfire'...wish they had left it here and not there.
CHECK out the video, they've got a pretty ingenious way to clean up the oil.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4927788&posted=1#post4927788

WOW!

didnt cost billions of dollars or da gobernent to get involved..
just some local guys who have a great idea and people whom they wanna help....i'd donate for research such as this....wonder if the stimulus would cover any cost?


----------



## Nugefan (May 13, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I will not sell my boat. It is an appendage of my body parts......




   and I ain't had a chance to fish out of her yet ....


----------



## MudDucker (May 13, 2010)

This is terrible.  It is not a million gallons per day.  It will not empty the reservoir and the gulf will recover.  In the meantime, many will be hurt by this, myself included.


----------

